# Fallo TV LG 47LN5400



## PEPEt (Feb 9, 2016)

Hola:Necesitaría el esquema de un TV LG47LN5400 
tiene la fuente 3PCR00182A
No me ilumina la pantalla.Al momento de encender si pero se corta
No se si sera problema de los LED o de la Fuente
Un saludo y gracias ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 31, 2016)

Por la asesoría recientemente recibida:

*aqui lo tenes,es el mismo 
solo le cambian el panel y su configuracion,que figura en el manual ,en algunos le ponen una fuenta mas mijor.*


Y el otro:
*aca hay otro de la misma serie ,pantalla mas grande ,problablemente misma main*

En este caso, el crédito no seria para mi
Bueno, que les sea útil


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 31, 2016)

si tiene audio y no retroiluminacion 
tenes que probar los led ,antes de culpar a la fuente 
problavemente tengas uno o varios en corto,
la fuente se protege por sobreconsumo 
vas a tener que desarmar el panel y medir tira por tira,,,,
o tambien podes comprobar los led,sin desarmar el panel
con un probador de led
PD:
hace como un mes repare uno con esa falla,no eran los led,era el ic controlador,
que como no lo consegui,me resulto mas practico colocar tiras de led nuevas ,
de esas a 12 volt
que andar haciendo una fuente para los led


----------

